# OCR or TCR - which one is better



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

What is the difference between OCR and TCR if it goes to ride style? Are they both good in climbing?
I am trying to choose among those four bikes:
TCR2 (alu) - IMO: great performance, like an arrow
OCR1 (alu) - checked but i am not sure (feel bit heavier and slower)
R700 (C'dale - CAAD5) - great shape fit great, goat for uphills
R800 (C'dale - CAAD8) - like a rocket expecially on uphills

Cannondale is much more expensive in the area I live, and Giant is cheaper. I am strict on budget so, please tell me which one to choose?

I am weekend warrior 180 lbs. ride 'bout 50-80 miles a week.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The difference between the OCRs and the TCRs is geometry. The TCRs place the rider in a somewhat more agressive position and are designed for faster more agressive riding. The OCRs have a slightly taller head tube and place the rider in a more upright position. 

From Giant's marketing terms the OCRs are slightly more comfortable. I have a TCR and have never ridden an OCR. The TCR sure is agressive.


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a Cannondale with the CAAD 8 frame, the frame of the R5000 is the same as the R800 in which you speak. I personally think that it is one of the nicest frames available. A real "cut above the rest". I tend to ride between 225 and 250 a week on mine, and I am very comfortable while doing it. "Only" riding between 50-80 miles a week (still a lot of miles) I do not see much added value for you to go above your budget to get something that nice. The '06 R700 is a CAAD 8 frame as well and the '05 is a CAAD 7. The "7" is also a very nice frame, and I think it may be a bit stronger. If going with the Giant, I would probably opt for the slightly more expensive TCR2. But, they are all nice bikes, and I am sure that you will be happy with whatever you choose.

1 Cannondale R800
2 Cannondale R700 CAAD 8
2 Giant TCR2 
3 Cannondale R700 CAAD7
4 Giant OCR1


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

Check out the OCR/TCR with the composite frames. I have an OCR composite limited which has been great. I am 40 and in decent shape. I took the bike out over the holiday weekend and did 130 miles on sunday in the mountains of West Virginia and Maryland and the bike was killer. It was great on the climbs (we did several thousand vertical feet) and felt very responsive. It is definitely not an agressive frame, however it is stable at speed and in the turns, and it wants to go fast. I also like the triple up front for the climbs.

If budget is an issue, you cant get more bike for the money than from Giant. 

If "plush" performance is what you are after, the guy who rides with me has a new Specialized Roubaix Comp Triple and it is also a sweet ride.


----------



## ridesondirt (Mar 19, 2006)

Since you didn't say anything about your riding style (weekend warrior is a broad term) I won't assume anything or tell you what to buy. I'll just say what I know.

Cannondales are more expensive everywhere because they are designed and built in PA. Giants hail from Taiwan but are no less a fantastic bike. Between the two it comes down to $ and loyalty to US made products. I bought the Giant in 03/06. I was considering the Giant OCR1 aluminum and the CDale R800. I ended up getting an 05 Giant OCRc3 for $1320, about $200 less than the R800 in my area. That's a great price for a 105 equiped carbon triple!

If you plan to race, a stiffer bike with race like geometry would be best like the TCR. I'm not sure about the geometry on the R800 but it has the fastest frame of the 4 bikes you mentioned. If you are riding 50-80 miles weekly and have no plans to race then the more upright position of the OCR would be great. 

The OCRc3 is my first road bike. I come from a MTB background and find the geometry of the OCR aggresive enough for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

ridesondirt said:


> I'm not sure about the geometry on the R800 but it has the fastest frame of the 4 bikes you mentioned.


please elaborate


----------



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

I won't race for sure it will be bike for recreation (it doesn't mean slow speed or 0% uphills). It has to accelerate fast, climbs as a goat, but for sure it must be comfortable. If it rains or it's windy I rather stay home. I have no time to ride enought to race. I like to ride fast as fast as my legs let me. The area I live is full of short but short step uphills which I like to cover. 

I am also MTBiker (2003 GF Sugar 4+ - climbs like a dream) so compact geometry of Giant frames fits me good. 

I still ride 1983 Raleigh Olympian what needs to be retired - frame is too big and very uncomfortable, bike is rather not effective on uphills. For sure I must change everything about my road bike from weight to apperance, performance and spped. I wish I had road bike with genesis geometry or as close as it is possible.

Regards
Kubba


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Chudybeton said:


> I won't race for sure it will be bike for recreation (it doesn't mean slow speed or 0% uphills). It has to accelerate fast, climbs as a goat, but for sure it must be comfortable.


OK, you're new to cycling (more or less) so please let me correct something. Analogies like 'climbs like a goat' are worthless. YOU are the one climbing, not the bike, or a goat.


----------



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

You're right for sure my legs hurt after today's ride but my bike is relaxed and fit like nothing happened... 

What's more I see you can say something about C'dale's geometry, so please share your knowledge. CAAD5 vs. TCR geometry. Not only like this one is standard, this one is compact. I really want to know what do you think of CAAD5, TCR and OCR framesets. Or you would recommend me something else it would be great.

I want to make right decision in buying me road bike.

Looking forward your reply
Kubba


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

you're asking in the wrong forum. it's both too quiet and too brand specific. 

why not ask the resident gurus HERE?



Chudybeton said:


> You're right for sure my legs hurt after today's ride but my bike is relaxed and fit like nothing happened...
> 
> What's more I see you can say something about C'dale's geometry, so please share your knowledge. CAAD5 vs. TCR geometry. Not only like this one is standard, this one is compact. I really want to know what do you think of CAAD5, TCR and OCR framesets. Or you would recommend me something else it would be great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I was in my LBS yesterday test riding a few bikes, hoping to narrow down the list of contenders to a smaller handful which would then undergo more stringent test riding & comparison.

On my short list at the beginning of the day was the Giant OCR composite, primarily because it seemed a similar design (in intended purpose if not execution) as some of the other bikes I was considering, which included the Cannondale Synapse Carbon & the Specialized Roubaix.

My helpful & knowledgeable LBS employee told me that they weren't really "supporting" the Giant OCR's, due to both customer feedback & their own personal experiences with the bikes. He says they're much bulkier and heavier than similar bikes from other manufacturers (or other bikes in the Giant line). He then suggested I try the Giant TCR composite, claiming that the more "aggressive" geometry wasn't significantly less "comfortable" than the OCR, and that the smaller/lighter frame parts made for a more competetive ride that suited a wider range of riders.

Okay, whatever. So I tried the TCR.

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

It helped, thanx botto.


----------



## n1civicsi (May 8, 2006)

great bike. I have the tcr comp limited and love riding it. Will be upgrading a few parts in the future after i get some more seat time. Can't wait to see what she will feel like. Which model did you test ride?


----------

